# 7 New cockatiels



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I got them for free my sister paid for them they were 10 each none of them are hand tamed but that wont take long for me to do =] all of them came from the pearl hen and the bald male i guess every time she lays she plucks his head=\ but im gonna seperate them til his feathers grow back in thats if they do he might be to badly plucked =[ also i guess the owner said she plucks out there tail feathers so they grow back in normal? is that true ive never heard of that before


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh dear poor birds. Their tail feathers are completely damaged. 
Poor baby with the bald head! He looks like vulture, not a cockatiel.
Hopefully it grows back. They definitely need to be placed in a MUCH bigger cage than they are in now (is that the one the owner kept them in?) and that poor boy needs to be separated. In the 5th picture it looks like another male is also being plucked. They must of been so stressed. I would say to actually separate that female who is doing all the plucking if anything.
Good thing you got them out of there. 
Now they need some major TLC.

edit:
also congrats on the new additions! I'm sure you will do great with taming them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Honestly? I'd be getting them all checked by an Avian Vet and especially have them tested for PBFD before they go anywhere near your other birds after quarantine.

But kudos for taking them in! it's a lot to take in all at once.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck with taming them, I think it will be a bit of a handful, and that bald one does look like a vulture, you will have to look up some Disney vulture names I think there was some vultures in one of the lion kings, or maybe it was jungle book, lol

Jenny


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Jenny10 said:


> Good luck with taming them, I think it will be a bit of a handful, and that bald one does look like a vulture, you will have to look up some Disney vulture names I think there was some vultures in one of the lion kings, or maybe it was jungle book, lol
> 
> Jenny




The pied ones name is Tyson the pearl one is freckles and the bald ones name is moto moto and one of the grey ones is Cooper =p


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, poor birds! Good job taking them in! I hope they all heal okay.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my, those are some very neglected birds. They are so lucky that you have adopted them.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you have them now. I feel so sorry for the little bald one. I bet with some love and tlc they'll be back to being healthy before no time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The loss of the feathers to the males head may be permanant if the hen has been plucking for awhile. 

As to all the others, it is true if you pull all the broken tail feathers that they will grow back in normal.

Do you know what sized cage they were kept in? The Pearll hen looks everweight and she might benefit from a larger cage where she can excersise (Sp) some.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Poor babies.  I hope you'll have success in your plans to help them.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Those poor birds. I'm glad that you are giving them a second chance. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Well you could pluck the tail feathers and they would grow back but I personally wouldn't have the heart to do it. And if I did I would only do it 1 feather a day, not all at once.

But with the right nutrition their tail feathers will all fall out during the next molt and will grow back beautiful 

My birds feathers grow back all the time though I dunno if it's really "by the next molt". I've had to clip their wings 4 times in 3 months already because every time I clip them, their bodies start shoving out the feathers right away, and in the next 2 weeks they're back x_X

I should post a thread about that


----------

